# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Hellbug Extermination - 2.7k Exp Easy Gold Rank Guide!

## Logically

So after I've seen some guides that talk about this mode, I thought I'd give it a try. 

At first I was only making Silver and Bronze, but after watching some different video's and reading comments on those video's I started making Gold every time. So here's my guide on using it not only for the Exp and the extra's you get, but also my attempts to get top 3 Gold. 

First the guide: 

*First, make your way there- It's not hard to get to our surrounded by enemies- You should simply be able to drive there.* 


Next you can start the event. 

*Tips:* 

- Immediately use the right button on your mouse to "aim", but also start the rotation of the Reaper so you can shoot as soon as you see the Hellbugs. 
- If you have low sensitivity, and are going for gold, I suggest you raise your mouse sensitivity so you can get the kills you need faster. 
- Constantly walk, the Hellbug Warriors can dig underground and come up and knock you down- Which wastes a good 5 seconds of time you could be killing.

*Hellbug Skitterling:* 5 Points
*Hellbug Warrior:* 15 Points
*Hellbug Archer:* 25 Points

- You should always go for the biggest point creature first, especially when the archers start spawning- Since they slow you down and make you susceptible to the Hellbug Warrior's underground attack. 
- Shoot all you want, from beginning to end if you want- I have never run out of ammo while doing this challenge. 

*Spawn Information:* 

- The first Hellbug Spawn Location is towards the towers, to the *North-West*.
-- The second is between the domes to the *North-East*.
--- The third is the opposite side of the first, and the fourth is the opposite side of the second. 
---- Just go *Clockwise*.

- After the fifth spawn, they stop having a order that matters- So from there I would suggest just killing the highest valued creatures; as stated above. Because by then, you'll most likely have less than a minute left. 


Thanks for reading guys, I actually made top 3 while I was making this guide- So cheers!

----------


## mondsafari

thx alot.. (=

----------


## hulkhogan99

Thanks for sharing !!

----------

